# Your favorite protein powder?



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2012)

Been running Dymatize Elite Whey and am pretty happy with the serving size to protein ratio, the low carb count and the price point. Tastes decent (I prefer the toffee flavor) and mixes fairly well. 

What's your go-to whey protein supplement?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2012)

INTEK EVOLUTIONS!!!!  Best protein on the market!

http://peaknutritionstl.com/category/protein-aminos/


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2012)

whatever is on sale... Usually dymatize elite whey.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2012)

O.N. chocolate flavor ya boy


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 22, 2012)

I usually grab Gaspari's Myofushion or ON whey.....I stick to simple flavors, not much of a peanut caramel brittle fudge flavor guy!! Besides I put so much other things in my protien shakes that I need plain or simple vanilla.....


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 22, 2012)

Mines chicken breast flavored chicken breast with a little bit of sweet baby rays.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 22, 2012)

I get it from site that lets you build your own


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Mines chicken breast flavored chicken breast with a little bit of sweet baby rays and a masteron glaze with HGH steamed Sweet potato



Fixed it for you Herm.


----------



## regular (Dec 22, 2012)

I meet my protein needs with my normal diet alone. I eat cottage cheese for breakfast almost every day and the rest of my meals are centered around a complete protein. When I did consume protein powder I used Trader Darwin's Chocolate whey.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 22, 2012)

Spongy said:


> INTEK EVOLUTIONS!!!!  Best protein on the market!
> 
> http://peaknutritionstl.com/category/protein-aminos/



Where can u buy this ?


----------



## staxs (Dec 22, 2012)

I use Natures Whey Isopure dutch cholcolate. Because im severly lactose in tolerant and if I eat any dairy its like im shitting rabbit pellets spaced with gas for the next hour or 2


----------



## St0ked (Dec 22, 2012)

MTS Nutrition Machine Whey is the only protein I use.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 23, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> O.N. chocolate flavor ya boy



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 23, 2012)

It is shocking how misleading the claims are by the supplement companies.  Check out this list. A good friend of mine from another site had it posted up:

http://i.imgur.com/v9cdH.png

Credit to Snachito... I love that guy.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## grind4it (Dec 23, 2012)

Got to find a store front dealer. They don't pimp thier shit on the web. I've been running it for about a year. It's pricey but is the best in every way imanginable. I buy mine in the Dallas area from Total Nutrition. Ask for Cody...he's the fucking man.



Four1Thr33 said:


> Where can u buy this ?


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 23, 2012)

Optimum Nutrition Plat Hydrowhey
MusclePharm Combat
Dymatize ISo-100

My top 3...


----------



## Spongy (Dec 23, 2012)

Helios is partnering with Intek, watch out for it!


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 23, 2012)

isoflex by AllMax is the highest quality Ive found but its the most expensive. #2 would be dymitize. ON and Gaspari are good too. you can get them much cheaper online than walking into 
any store.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 24, 2012)

63Vette said:


> It is shocking how misleading the claims are by the supplement companies.  Check out this list. A good friend of mine from another site had it posted up:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/v9cdH.png
> 
> ...



Great info here. Shocking that 90% "purity" was on the right edge of the curve.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 24, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Great info here. Shocking that 90% "purity" was on the right edge of the curve.



Thanks Noble ... I think the bros better take a look at this. It was independent research and well done to boot. I just buy ON now - at least I know I getting MOST of what they claim.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (Dec 24, 2012)

My preference is Jay Robb Protein

Free Of MSG, acesulfame-K, artificial flavors, sweeteners, or colors, aspartame, sucralose,  rBGH-free 

http://www.vitacost.com/productResu...6971491|mt|b&gclid=CI3i2pOzs7QCFYqZ4Aod_lUAVQ


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 24, 2012)

i like optimium nutrition ...bsn is ok


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 26, 2012)

MGN Whey - Banana Flavor. My wife is addicted to the Chocolate Mint Flavor.


----------



## R1rider (May 17, 2013)

Some that i have tried and liked, muscletech products(they just taste great), Weider gold whey vanilla, universal cookies and creme


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 30, 2013)

Syntha-6 Strawberry Milkshake


----------



## sfstud33 (May 30, 2013)

MGN Pure Whey Isolate. I go through about 10lb a month - mainly because the wife insists on drinking the last quarter of every shake i make - but she doesn't want me to make her one. Go figure!!

My favorites are Banana, Banana Strawberry, Rocky Road, Chocolate Mint and Cinnamon Buns.


----------



## getbig9198 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hydro whey by chaotic labz


----------



## Yaya (Feb 12, 2015)

Elite gourmet peanut butter cup protein


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2015)

ON makes one called 2:1. I get the mango flavor. The stuff is 2 fast carbs : 1 fast protien. It the best thing I've ever found for a post shake. 2 scoops is over 400 cals.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 15, 2015)

im a big fan of BSN only vanilla i like is their trumass and syntha-6 both


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 15, 2015)

What about promix whey , they say it's a clean protein grass fed it's not cheap stuff but I do want a pretty good protein powder I know the gold standard good but has anybody herd of this type ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2015)

Most ISO"s will work for me


----------



## IHI (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm severely lactose intolerant, learned the hard whey with constant and horrible bloat like I was prego and has a ubber fat rock hard gut, shits like crazy. I hate to think of the hundreds spend in the last year going down the list, buddy at work loves it since I just pass near full tubs onto him LOL. Right now I've gone through about 12lbs of ON Hydro whey, yeah the most spendy shit they got, and it's by far the least side effect one I've had to date. I still get a run down/flu like feeling about an hour after taking it, and then it goes away pretty quickly...whereas before it was a flu like feeling that lasted hours upon hours.

So going to stick with this for awhile to see what happens, think the worst shit taste wise I bought recently was Isopure, good lawdy that bout made me gage, wife hated cleaning out the shakers even after I rinsed them out.


----------



## mickems (Mar 5, 2015)

IHI said:


> I'm severely lactose intolerant, learned the hard whey with constant and horrible bloat like I was prego and has a ubber fat rock hard gut, shits like crazy. I hate to think of the hundreds spend in the last year going down the list, buddy at work loves it since I just pass near full tubs onto him LOL. Right now I've gone through about 12lbs of ON Hydro whey, yeah the most spendy shit they got, and it's by far the least side effect one I've had to date. I still get a run down/flu like feeling about an hour after taking it, and then it goes away pretty quickly...whereas before it was a flu like feeling that lasted hours upon hours.
> 
> So going to stick with this for awhile to see what happens, think the worst shit taste wise I bought recently was Isopure, good lawdy that bout made me gage, wife hated cleaning out the shakers even after I rinsed them out.



if your lactose intolarant, try beef protein. I tried carnivor powdered protein made from beef. it has creatine in it so I don't take it anymore. creatine gives me the poops.


----------



## dirtydogs (Mar 9, 2015)

Isopure is great for the lactose intolerant. Trick is to wait until it goes on sale.  Other than that, "intech ISO" or met-rx pretty much anything


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 18, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Been running Dymatize Elite Whey and am pretty happy with the serving size to protein ratio, the low carb count and the price point. Tastes decent (I prefer the toffee flavor) and mixes fairly well.
> 
> What's your go-to whey protein supplement?



Cellucor COR-Whey, hands down. Amazing flavors, mixes really well (even in water).


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn this a an old post..  I seen my self on it and didn't remember posting anything


----------



## goodfella (Mar 19, 2015)

BSN. Best quality powder I've used over the years and go too.


----------

